# Servo and Reciever



## racer77 (Mar 28, 2009)

First Time Post!

I have a Futaba S9452 Steering Servo, and a Spektrum SR3300T Receiver.

The servo harness has a small horn (tab) on the side of it, which is not letting me plug it into the receiver. What are my options?


Thanks, racer77


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

You'll have to slice the tab off the plug, just remember to keep all the black wires to the out side of the case and you'll be fine :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*servo*

yes just what lazerdude said you want to take a exacto knife and real carefully take the tab off and get as close as you can and then i take a dremel and clean it up even better from there and then you are ready


----------

